# Networking Issue, but read carefully



## Rod Bishop (Mar 19, 2017)

I have a problem with an extra router turned extension hub.  I'm using a Centurylink router that works fine and I reconfigured a second router to extend my network to a dead spot in my home.

If I only have one PC plugged in the first router and have the cat-5 cable to my second second router all in great, including the PC in the spare room, everything works.

But If I plug another PC (My wife's) in to the first router with with my PC, or two PC's in the first router and a PC in the second router, The connection is lost to the second PC.

The same thing happens if the second PC (My wife's) is plugged in the first router, with the second router cable PC also plugged in the first router, and all is working great, When I plug in my PC cable in to the first router the signal is lost again.

As long as Only one PC is plugged into the first router with the cable to the second router with that PC, everything works great.

How can I get two PC's to work in the first router and the second router cat-5 cable plugged in also?

The second router is a quest modem redone as a extension router.

Again, As long as Only one PC is plugged into the first router with the cable to the second router with that PC, everything works great.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 19, 2017)

Do you have just one router giving out DHCP addresses? Because that's how it should be, and sounds like you may be encountering some kind of IP conflict when a second PC joins the network.


----------



## Rod Bishop (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes only the first router is set to DHCP.  When only one PC is plugged into the first router the second router's PC works fine.


----------



## beers (Mar 19, 2017)

Do you have a physical topology?  What kind of IPs do the computers get out of router 1?

Kind of sounds like to me that it's not behind NAT at all.


----------



## Rod Bishop (Mar 19, 2017)

Also if two PC's are on the internet in router one, and working fine, when I plug in the cable which feeds the second router into the first router, one of the two PC's plugged in before will be disconnected from the internet.


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 19, 2017)

Sounds like a dhcp issue to me.  Or possibly a bad router after so many connections, which can happen.


----------



## Rod Bishop (Mar 20, 2017)

Both routers are less than a year old, but if one could create the issues I having would you think it would be the main router?


----------



## beers (Mar 20, 2017)

Rod Bishop said:


> but if one could create the issues I having would you think it would be the main router?


That's about the equivalent of troubleshooting as throwing a dart at a spinning board while blindfolded.


----------



## Renzore101 (Mar 31, 2017)

Connect all PC's to your devices as you had originally posted and provide us with the output of the following command in command prompt window on each of the PC's : ipconfig /all


----------



## Rod Bishop (Apr 4, 2017)

I did the ipconfig /all on each PC while all three are connected at the same time. I printed the report from each PC. 

Do you want all three reports scanned and posted here or just the main PC which is mine?


----------



## beers (Apr 4, 2017)

You can just copy paste the output


----------



## Rod Bishop (Apr 4, 2017)

This is from My PC, 2 feet from the Router and plugged directly into it.


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]

Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.



C:\Users\R>ipconfig /all



Windows IP Configuration



   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : R-PC

   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :

   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:



   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : Home

   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ADMtek AN983 based ethernet adapter

   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-BF-55-80-91

   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:



   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : Home

   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567LM-3 Gigabit Network Connec

tion

   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-AE-91-2B-7F

   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1cac:d1cf:180e:21a7%9(Preferred)

   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)

   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 04, 2017 11:58:05 AM

   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 05, 2017 11:58:05 AM

   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218112942

   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1E-C5-68-53-00-23-AE-91-2B-7F



   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

                                      205.171.3.66

   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled



Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:



   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : Home

   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Home

   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0

   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%19(Preferred)

   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

                                       205.171.3.66

   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:



   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01

   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:aca8:fa01:2ca8:2e6c:3f57:fffc(Pref

erred)

   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2ca8:2e6c:3f57:fffc%16(Preferred)

   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



C:\Users\R>


----------



## Renzore101 (Apr 4, 2017)

This all looks normal to me, that machine should have no trouble getting out. What about the other machines?


----------



## Rod Bishop (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm having trouble scanning the 4 pages into word, pages 2-3 for wifes PC and 5-6 will be third PC by way of remote router.

Give me a minute


----------



## Rod Bishop (Apr 5, 2017)

This is the PC behind the remote router. It's Wifi from the remote router.

The remote router is wired back to the main router



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\k>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Starbucks
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : Home
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-66-ED-5F-48
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::19b5:cb33:e4d1:c8de%10(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 04, 2017 6:47:27 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 05, 2017 6:47:27 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234884966
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-3C-85-D9-00-13-21-CE-B7-3D

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
                                       205.171.3.66
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : domain.actdsltmp
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-21-CE-B7-3D
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:2021:1245:3f57:fffb(Pref
erred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2021:1245:3f57:fffb%9(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.domain.actdsltmp
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : Home
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.4%16(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
                                       205.171.3.66
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\k>


----------



## Rod Bishop (Apr 5, 2017)

This is the second PC which is wired to the main router


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Computer>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Computer-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : domain.actdsltmp
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-60-D6-27-5B
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : Home
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-A0-76-9C-E7
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d88e:fd56:f31b:f59b%8(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 04, 2017 12:42:47 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 05, 2017 12:42:46 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333408
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-BE-72-A7-00-1A-A0-76-9C-E7

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
                                       205.171.3.66
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : Home
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Home
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.2%17(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
                                       205.171.3.66
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.domain.actdsltmp
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:4c4:d67:3f57:fffd(Prefer
red)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4c4:d67:3f57:fffd%11(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Computer>


----------



## Renzore101 (Apr 5, 2017)

Okay so everything seems to look good on all three machines based off this output. What exactly isn't working in the current configuration?


----------



## Rod Bishop (Apr 5, 2017)

The problem is that two of the PC's wired using the main router  work fine. When I connect the third ethernet cable which goes to the extension router, one of the two PC's plugged into the main router will lose connection.
The third cable feeds a the second router to the far room in the house to the third PC. the third PC is using the wifi from the second router.
The main router has three cables plugged into it. If I unplug one of the two PC cables the thried PC works fine. 
I can't get three PC's to access the internet at the same time without a connection failure.


----------



## Rod Bishop (Apr 5, 2017)

The lost connection does not happen instantly, but over several minutes to an hour, one of the two PC's in the main router will lose connection.

It kinda like two people on a water line, as long as only two users are there all is OK, but soon after the third user turns the water on the pressure drops and someone will  not have water.


----------



## Renzore101 (Apr 5, 2017)

How do you have this second wireless router configured? Make sure you have DHCP turned off on this router. Can you provide us with screenshots of the web interface configuration on these routers? I think there could be a possibility that the routers could have a duplicate IP address.


----------



## beers (Apr 5, 2017)

Renzore101 said:


> could have a duplicate IP address.


Pretty much this.  What IP did you give the extension router?


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 5, 2017)

Also, do you have the cable plugged into the wan or lan port?  Technically either will work, its just that if you use the lan port and make sure the second router is configured correctly then all devices attached to either router can see and share files with any device.


----------



## Rod Bishop (Apr 5, 2017)

I do have the shareing and discovery of files turned off on all three PCs. Would that make a difference?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 5, 2017)

Rod Bishop said:


> I do have the shareing and discovery of files turned off on all three PCs. Would that make a difference?


No.


----------



## beers (Apr 5, 2017)

Rod Bishop said:


> I do have the shareing and discovery of files turned off on all three PCs. Would that make a difference?


That doesn't sound like a response to what we were asking for


----------



## Renzore101 (Apr 5, 2017)

@Rod Bishop I suggest you download the following program: https://github.com/angryziber/ipscan/releases/download/3.5.1/ipscan-3.5.1-setup.exe 

Install and run a scan on your network while all devices are connected and provide us with the output.


----------



## Rod Bishop (Apr 6, 2017)

IP:   192.168.0.1
Ping:   0 ms
Hostname:   modem
Ports:   [n/s]
IP:   192.168.0.3
Ping:   0 ms
Hostname:   R-PC.Home
Ports:   [n/s]
All the rest show nothing


----------



## Renzore101 (Apr 6, 2017)

Rod Bishop said:


> IP:   192.168.0.1
> Ping:   0 ms
> Hostname:   modem
> Ports:   [n/s]
> ...



Okay, if the other PC's are powered up on your network some software firewall may be blocking the ping response I would guess. Do this - Use your machines on your network as you expect them to work. Type the command arp -a on all of the machines from a command prompt window and save the output. Once one of the PC's loses internet connectivity as you described type the following command in a command prompt window a second time on that trouble PC: arp -a

Save this command output and provide the before and after output results here for the PC that loses internet connectivity.


----------



## Rod Bishop (Apr 6, 2017)

This is my PC which is plugged in the main router

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\R>arp a

C:\Users\R>arp -a

Interface: 192.168.0.3 --- 0x9
  Internet Address      Physical Address      Type
  192.168.0.1           a0-a3-e2-b6-53-f0     dynamic
  192.168.0.2           00-1a-a0-76-9c-e7     dynamic
  192.168.0.4           00-0f-66-ed-5f-48     dynamic
  192.168.0.255         ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff     static
  224.0.0.22            01-00-5e-00-00-16     static
  224.0.0.251           01-00-5e-00-00-fb     static
  224.0.0.252           01-00-5e-00-00-fc     static
  239.255.255.250       01-00-5e-7f-ff-fa     static
  255.255.255.255       ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff     static

C:\Users\R>

This is from the 3rd PC which is wifi off the extension router

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\k>arp -a

Interface: 192.168.0.4 --- 0xa
  Internet Address      Physical Address      Type
  192.168.0.1           44-94-fc-02-ce-4a     dynamic
  192.168.0.255         ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff     static
  224.0.0.22            01-00-5e-00-00-16     static
  224.0.0.252           01-00-5e-00-00-fc     static

C:\Users\k>

This is from the second that's plugged into the main router 


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Computer>arp -a

Interface: 192.168.0.2 --- 0x8
  Internet Address      Physical Address      Type
  192.168.0.1           a0-a3-e2-b6-53-f0     dynamic
  192.168.0.255         ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff     static
  224.0.0.22            01-00-5e-00-00-16     static
  224.0.0.252           01-00-5e-00-00-fc     static
  226.178.217.5         01-00-5e-32-d9-05     static
  239.255.255.250       01-00-5e-7f-ff-fa     static
  255.255.255.255       ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff     static

C:\Users\Computer>


----------



## beers (Apr 6, 2017)

Rod Bishop said:


> 192.168.0.1 44-94-fc-02-ce-4a dynamic


Yep, device IP overlap.  See where they both have the same gateway address and different MACs?  That's assigned to both devices.

If you're using the LAN interface of the extension router then this will cause you some heartburn in connectivity.  Realistically you'd want to give it a unique address and just let the ISP facing router do all of the layer 3 traffic.

Assign 192.168.0.254/24 to the extension router, and ensure the DHCP server is disabled on that device.


----------



## Rod Bishop (Apr 6, 2017)

192.168.0.254/24 right?


----------



## beers (Apr 6, 2017)

Sure, or any other IP really in that same 192.168.0.x subnet.  I just chose the highest one in that range since it's both memorable and doesn't immediately overlap with your DHCP scope.


----------



## Renzore101 (Apr 6, 2017)

I would say that you may want to make a static reservation for this address, however if you don't plan on having 254 devices on your network then you should be gravy.


----------



## Rod Bishop (Apr 7, 2017)

I made the change to 254 just now and I'm 10 minutes into the new setup. I'll let the three PC's cook for at least an hour before shutting everything down for the night.

I'll post tomorrow afternoon after the three systems have been cooking for a few hours.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Rod Bishop (Apr 8, 2017)

All three PCs are working now without interference from each other, but now the third PC which in wifi off the second router, is slow to load on the internet.
If you click on EBAY on the first two PCs the screen fills out instantly, but now the third PC screen loads like in running on dial-up.
My DSL is the best I can get for my area, 5.888, but even if I turn off one of the two PCs working on the main router the wifi PC is very slow.


----------



## beers (Apr 8, 2017)

You can turn on wifi for it if it gave you better coverage, just use one of the other 2.4 channels (1,6 or 11).


----------



## Renzore101 (Apr 8, 2017)

Rod Bishop said:


> All three PCs are working now without interference from each other, but now the third PC which in wifi off the second router, is slow to load on the internet.
> If you click on EBAY on the first two PCs the screen fills out instantly, but now the third PC screen loads like in running on dial-up.
> My DSL is the best I can get for my area, 5.888, but even if I turn off one of the two PCs working on the main router the wifi PC is very slow.



Your DSL connection speed most likely has nothing to do with the performance issue if the hard wired PC's are functioning as expected. How far is the third PC from the wifi router? What wifi standard is your wireless router running? (a,b,g,n) Are there any sources of interference between your wifi router and the wireless PC?


----------



## Rod Bishop (Apr 10, 2017)

As of today, we do notice a slow down in speeds due to the redo of the extension router. Speeds meaning as a window opens, it's kinda like dial up. You can actually watch the screen fill out from top to bottom, like in the old days. 

All three PCs are stable now, one does not knock down one of the others, but each PC is slower to load, not something I can't live with just to have everything working if I need to be in any room to keep up with the load.
Before, all three PCs worked great for about an hour, then the drop would happen usually on PC #2.



But I can live with this.

Thanks to all


----------



## beers (Apr 10, 2017)

Simply changing the extension router IP should not impact any of that behavior.


----------



## Rod Bishop (Apr 14, 2017)

I can live with the setup we have now and many thanks for the changes offered.

My other problem is probably the poor internet by Centurylink. We live where we want to live, in the country. Actually, we live in the middle of a forest. I bought 8 acres out of a hundred acres, and cut a narrow driweway down the middle and a 1/4 acre cleared in the center.
Our place is 90% shade, but the shade moves as the sun moves. It's beautiful here, but Centurylink is our only choice, sadly.  I don't have enough sky for a dish internet system.

We can live with this until Centurylink improves the service.

Thanks


----------

